# Dark Ale vs Dark Lager



## panzerd18 (4/6/15)

Other than the yeasts used, are there any other differences I should aware of?


----------



## razz (4/6/15)

Hops. Lots of American style dark ales around now panzerd. amber ale, IPA etc. I love big hoppy dark ales and the dark lagers I've had are more the traditional german styles with german hops.


----------



## NealK (4/6/15)

Lagering!


----------



## hoppy2B (4/6/15)

panzerd18 said:


> Other than the yeasts used, are there any other differences I should aware of?


I don't know what you should be aware of because I don't know what your purpose for asking is.

One thing to consider might be ABV. I'm not an expert but maybe an ale would have a higher ABV. Or perhaps it might be possible to brew a higher gravity ale.

Your lager will come out at a lower IBU due to the cold lagering process dropping out some hop resin and also the lower ABV, assuming it does in fact have a lower ABV.


----------



## Bribie G (4/6/15)

Lagers and ales were originally dark. Pale ales and golden lagers only came in during the 19th Century.

Until the 1960s most beer sold in the UK was dark.





Even in parts of Australia dark ale constituted the majority of beer sold.. Newcastle for example where they still put on Kent Old Brown at some of the pubs.

So really any questions about the difference are really the same as questions about the difference between pale ales and pale lagers.


----------



## Blind Dog (4/6/15)

Depends on what dark ale and what dark lager you're comparing


----------



## panzerd18 (4/6/15)

I think I need to research the BJCP styles.

http://www.bjcp.org/stylecenter.php


----------



## Harty (24/7/15)

Same!


----------

